# Quick Shout out



## Rafique (4/5/18)

Firstly a big thank you to @Moerse Rooikat for arranging the group buys on the ZEUS

Took abit longer to arrive but he kept the group updated all the way, it was my first group buy and was sceptical but he made it easy.

Secondly a big thank you to @vicTor, this legend came all the way to drop off the Zeus at my work place free of charge and its not around the corner.

Guys thank you very much

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/5/18)

thanks @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (4/5/18)

what a killer it is getting a new RTA you been dying to try and all you can do is sit and stare at it because you can only build it when you get home !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (4/5/18)

vicTor said:


> what a killer it is getting a new RTA you been dying to try and all you can do is sit and stare at it because you can only build it when you get home !!


lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/18)

vicTor said:


> what a killer it is getting a new RTA you been dying to try and all you can do is sit and stare at it because you can only build it when you get home !!



Lol I can relate. I'm still waiting for mine. If they don't deliver tomorrow, I'd probably get it on Monday.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/18)

Kudos to you @vicTor and @Moerse Rooikat 
Thanks for the shout out @Rafique , hope you enjoying the new device!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (4/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol I can relate. I'm still waiting for mine. If they don't deliver tomorrow, I'd probably get it on Monday.



hi, the wait is worth it, trust me

shout if you need any help

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/18)

So @Rafique and @vicTor 

Since I'm still waiting for mine, what's your verdict on the Zeus Dual rta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/5/18)

Mines had a bit of machine oil in it. I couldn't wait to try it and I forgot to rinse it. At first flavour was kak but now freaked fantastic. I now need a mod for it that's caters 25.

Just remember to rinse it thoroughly when u get it and you will really like it. Loads and loads of air flow. Whistles a bit when u close it off but flavour and clouds making it very good.

I should've taken 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (5/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/18)

Rafique said:


> I should've taken 2



Haha I even said the same thing. It's so worth the money...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/5/18)

This is a huge shout out to the guys that organize these group buys from time to time. I don't think everyone always understand the challenges involved in some of these international orders. You guys rock 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> So @Rafique and @vicTor
> 
> Since I'm still waiting for mine, what's your verdict on the Zeus Dual rta?



hi I've been running 3 single coil Zeus's so knew the dual would be awesome, which it is, I love it, got to play with my builds a bit but will get there

sucks you didn't get yours yet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

@Dimi have you tried yours yet, verdict ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

Rafique said:


> Mines had a bit of machine oil in it. I couldn't wait to try it and I forgot to rinse it. At first flavour was kak but now freaked fantastic. I now need a mod for it that's caters 25.
> 
> Just remember to rinse it thoroughly when u get it and you will really like it. Loads and loads of air flow. Whistles a bit when u close it off but flavour and clouds making it very good.
> 
> I should've taken 2



hi what build did you do ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimi (5/5/18)

vicTor said:


> @Dimi have you tried yours yet, verdict ?



No not yet should have it setup tonorrrow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

Dimi said:


> No not yet should have it setup tonorrrow



no issue, sue you will enjoy it !

what build you got in mind ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/5/18)

I'm running 28x2 with 35g 3mm 6 wraps over fused clapton I wana try ss and see how it performs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (6/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi I've been running 3 single coil Zeus's so knew the dual would be awesome, which it is, I love it, got to play with my builds a bit but will get there
> 
> sucks you didn't get yours yet !


Not really a tank guy but I am very intrigued by these.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------

